# Rancher 420 won't start



## J-Rod (Sep 7, 2017)

Came back from hunting camp and went to get it off the trailer. It kind of made a funny sound when I started it. Shut it off and tried to start again and it just clicked. I thought maybe the solenoid or the battery bc that's where the clicking was coming from. I replaced both and still just clicks. Starter? It ran fine all day and this all the sudden. I'm pretty aggravated at this point but don't wanna pay a $143 diagnostic fee at the dealer. Any thoughts? 

2012 Honda Rancher 420
Foot shift 2x4


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 8, 2017)

Mine did that and was the solenoid.  Mine was an older model. 
Sure there isn't two solenoids?


----------



## Hyder (Sep 8, 2017)

I would be willing to bet its the starter brushes. I have a 94 TRX that eats brushes. First time it happened I replaced the solenoid. Still nothing. Looked for a starter and a OEM was $384. Decided to order brushes and rebuild myself. Pretty easy. OEM brushes from bike bandit $20. Take some emory cloth to armature and install new brushes and gtg. I have had to this several times over the years. Recently bought after market starter for $130. It spins much faster than OEM. No way pay $143 to dealer without trying brushes first. Really cant beat a Honda. Good luck.


----------



## J-Rod (Sep 8, 2017)

T-N-T said:


> Mine did that and was the solenoid.  Mine was an older model.
> Sure there isn't two solenoids?



Only one it sounds like


----------



## J-Rod (Sep 8, 2017)

Hyder said:


> I would be willing to bet its the starter brushes. I have a 94 TRX that eats brushes. First time it happened I replaced the solenoid. Still nothing. Looked for a starter and a OEM was $384. Decided to order brushes and rebuild myself. Pretty easy. OEM brushes from bike bandit $20. Take some emory cloth to armature and install new brushes and gtg. I have had to this several times over the years. Recently bought after market starter for $130. It spins much faster than OEM. No way pay $143 to dealer without trying brushes first. Really cant beat a Honda. Good luck.


I guess the starter is my next thing to try.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 8, 2017)

Try jumping it off first to make sure it's not a weak battery


----------



## J-Rod (Sep 8, 2017)

1gr8bldr said:


> Try jumping it off first to make sure it's not a weak battery



I'll try that tomorrow.


----------



## BornNRaised (Sep 8, 2017)

Did ya try a bigger hammer?


----------



## J-Rod (Sep 8, 2017)

BornNRaised said:


> Did ya try a bigger hammer?



I did tap on the starter while trying to crank it. Didn't help none.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Sep 8, 2017)

J-Rod said:


> I guess the starter is my next thing to try.



Do a little quick easy troubleshooting before you go any further, all you need is a known good battery and jumper cables. 

Hook the cables to the battery and the positive cable to the starter where the wire from the solenoid attaches. Then touch the negative jumper cable to the starter body. If it cranks over the starter is good, if not you've eliminated everything else.


----------



## J-Rod (Sep 9, 2017)

Backlasher82 said:


> Do a little quick easy troubleshooting before you go any further, all you need is a known good battery and jumper cables.
> 
> Hook the cables to the battery and the positive cable to the starter where the wire from the solenoid attaches. Then touch the negative jumper cable to the starter body. If it cranks over the starter is good, if not you've eliminated everything else.



Tried this just a little while ago. The starter did nothing. Opened it up and it had multiple magnets broken. I have tapped on the stater to try and get it working before I took it off so I am hoping that the starter has been the problem all along and I didn't break them by tapping on it.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Sep 9, 2017)

J-Rod said:


> Tried this just a little while ago. The starter did nothing. Opened it up and it had multiple magnets broken. I have tapped on the stater to try and get it working before I took it off so I am hoping that the starter has been the problem all along and I didn't break them by tapping on it.



Check Ebay for good deals on a new starter, you need one since the magnets are broke and you can get a brand new one for less than $60 including shipping.


----------



## J-Rod (Sep 10, 2017)

Backlasher82 said:


> Check Ebay for good deals on a new starter, you need one since the magnets are broke and you can get a brand new one for less than $60 including shipping.



Got one ordered for $57 with shipping. Gotta get this thing running again. Deers gonna need a ride soon.


----------

